# Returning SASers



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

A few questions for returning and long-time SAS users:

What would be your *main* reason for coming back/staying in the forum all these years?

What are some of the main *interests* about the site that you may have?

What would be your *concerns* with the site as it is now?

Lastly,

What would you like to *change* about the site?

Thanks for any feedback 

_Note: Poll question "Things have gotten worse" refers to users citing when their anxiety or personal situation tends to worsen, they find themselves coming back here._


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

You can never leave.

She won't let you leave.

Has been somewhere we don't know and has come back with SAS members.

But seriously because get lonely.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Probably a little of all of them, actually. Though I don't really get bored. There's plenty of stuff to do online. I somewhat enjoy this forum in that way that I know the people here and some of them have been here as long as I have. Some of them come and go but it's nice to see them and read what they've been up to.


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> What would be your *main* reason for coming back/staying in the forum all these years?
> 
> What are some of the main *interests* about the site that you may have?
> 
> ...


Not having a great social life. Having ongoing issues, difficult times, a need to vent occasionally.

It seems larger and more invigorating than a lot of other forums of this type that I've seen over the years. People from all over the world, goid discissions about anxiety and non anxiety stuff.

Concerns would be the current owners. They are completely self serving, incompetent, unsympathetic and running this place into the ground.

Change the above, but how??


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Social activity mainly. Not really boredom since there is always something to read on the internet. If I had more of a social life in real life then I'd probably post way less. I'd still post though because there are certain things I can say here or expose about myself that I couldn't with real life friends. 

Concerns for the site. Yeah, I wish the owner of SAS cared about SAS. I guess the biggest concern is that we aren't getting enough new posters to replace the ones that stop posting, so the number of active posters is decreasing. 

Other changes I'd like- Wish we could reorganize the subforums like was discussed previously. 

Wish we could mass delete posts easily. I know supposedly the old posts found in google search is how new posters find this site but I'd hazard to guess that not many posters will bother to mass delete posts. Reddit is one of the most popular forums around and you can mass delete posts easily there.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

*What would be your main reason for coming back/staying in the forum all these years?*
Familiarity, I signed up when I was 15 or 16 under the name fallen. Back than the forum was of course more active but it was a major support system for me when I had little to nothing. It's a shame that it's activity has dwindled over the years, but I do hope that those who left are doing well.

*What are some of the main interests about the site that you may have?*
How open it can be *shrugs* and it's always interesting to see different opinions.

*What would be your concerns with the site as it is now?*
It's been a bit neglected...

Lastly,

*What would you like to change about the site?*
Some of the glitches, also the layout (even though it's more functioning than most forums) would be nice if it was a little more updated. Though I realize the chance of that happening is very unrealistic. Also I think the actual forum is a bit hard to find to someone who is simply browsing the internet, the main page is a little distracting and not smooth to navigate around. :stu


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

need to find ways to bring in new people.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

For me its the most comfortable way to express my own thoughts, get them out of my head. Or I miss someone.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I left because this place was adding to my depression. But after I left, I looked all over for a better site. I couldn't find one. Finally shear loneliness brought me back, and I've been back ever since.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

A few questions for returning and long-time SAS users:

What would be your *main* reason for coming back/staying in the forum all these years?
I think procrastination and avoidance has a lot to do it with it. Sometimes it is easier to be goofy and escape for a while in places
like the JFF section when you get too many serious things going on at once in the rest of life.

What are some of the main *interests* about the site that you may have?
I have kind of moved from posting questions and seeking solutions from when I began here, to just using it as a place to read
or diffuse for short periods with people who I probably have more in common with but don't see as often outside of here.

What would be your *concerns* with the site as it is now?
Probably if it is just going to disappear unannounced off the face of earth at some point. I think I would miss seeing where people's lives where headed and hearing their success stories. It just doesn't seem like the site is a big priority for those who own it.

Lastly,

What would you like to *change* about the site?
I think people should feel safe and secure posting here, without having to worry about the various stability issues that the site seems to be experiencing and from being harassed/picked on by other users. It troubles me to hear about people not respecting other posters and their boundaries. I would think if someone has anxiety issues, then they should understand and empathize with other users. I'm all for expressing yourself but creating hostility against groups or individuals isn't something that should be acceptable.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

SAS. Such a lovely place. You can check out any time you like, but you can never leave.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

truant said:


> SAS. Such a lovely place. You can check out any time you like, but you can never leave.


 :lol

Love that song.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

It's a sinking ship.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> A few questions for returning and long-time SAS users:
> 
> What would be your *main* reason for coming back/staying in the forum all these years?
> 
> ...


My main reason for staying on the forum all these years - I chose "I miss the site" in the poll, although "boredom" and "social interaction" would also apply.

I like hearing other peoples' thoughts and opinions without all the filters we put on in real life. You can't get that anywhere else very easily, especially if you have SA.

Sense of community. Everyone here has SA and we understand each other in a way that the normal people can't.

Also you get to know the regular posters and take an interest in them. You want to keep up with what they're doing and hear what they have to say.

If you don't recognize me, I haven't posted much at all in the last four years or so but I still come on and lurk about every other day. I used to post a lot more back in the 2009-2014 period.

I don't have any concerns about the site or any desire to change it, except that it would be nice if it had more traffic.


----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

i come back out of boredom even tho this place has become a bit boring lately with the less traffic thing. it's also a way for me to socialize a little, i respond to threads but there's no one i actually talk to


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

3 AM said:


> i come back out of boredom even tho this place has become a bit boring lately with the less traffic thing. it's also a way for me to socialize a little, i respond to threads but there's no one i actually talk to


You're like a ninja.


----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

Suchness said:


> You're like a ninja.


i'm sorry, wat


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

3 AM said:


> i'm sorry, wat


:teeth You know how I asked if you were a ninja when you posted a pic of your outfit and now you're saying that you respond to threads but don't talk to people, that's such a ninja thing to do. In between the shadows, in and out, not socializing much, you know, ninja stuff.


----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

Suchness said:


> :teeth You know how I asked if you were a ninja when you posted a pic of your outfit and now you're saying that you respond to threads but don't talk to people, that's such a ninja thing to do. In between the shadows, in and out, not socializing much, you know, ninja stuff.


oh, right, well you're not wrong...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

*Main reason for staying/coming back:* 

Need for social interactions, and there are some really nice people here to interact with.
*Main interests about the site: *

I'm interested in people and their lives, so most content is of interest. Less keen on discussing current affairs or playing forum games.

*Concerns about the site:*
Security  It would be nice of more of the forum was members-only. 

*Things I would like to change:*
It would be good if the forum was easier to find from the main page - I wouldn't be able to locate it unless I knew where it was.


----------



## Cojack (Jul 21, 2014)

A mixture of things - having tackled my social anxiety and beginning to lead a more "normal" life I kind of wanted to share that it is possible and there's light at the end of the tunnel. I also managed to bag myself some Tinnitus in the last month which threw what anxiety I had left into overdrive. So came here to just be among like-minded people!


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

*Main reason for staying/coming back:*

Mostly habit, and I like the community. I feel like I have more in common with people here compared to other online communities and can relate better with them.

*Main interests about the site:*

Nothing in particular. I just like coming here to see what people think of everything from politics to sports to gaming to fitness etc.

*Concerns about the site:*

Mostly from an ownership standpoint. I get the impression that the owners just want to squeeze as much money out of it as possible without investing any of it back in, and the site has suffered because of it. SAS feels like it was frozen in time and is slowly becoming a relic because of its inability to keep up with changes to the internet and how people use it.

*Things I would like to change:*

Just the owners. Maybe hire someone who knows enough about vBulletin software to keep the site minimally functional. The mods do a good enough job of maintaining a healthy community though.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

'Cause the regulars here are like my fambly. Only difference is I don't talk to my family... Or like them... Oh and I've never accidentally hit on an SASer.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Am here because its a social outlet of some sort, habit, and have sunk a lot of time into the place. 

Improvements, new owners.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

I notice that I tend to come back to this site sporadically during periods when my anxiety is worse, or when I'm in a depressive funk. Even though I know it doesn't help. It's like a crutch / comfort object that I hold on to when things get tough and I'm at a loss what to do, I guess.

There's also some curiosity mixed in there - I have some friends on this site, and some users whom I've talked with in the past who are still active (or at least registered), and I l'll read their posts / blogs and see how they're doing from time to time.

I also use the blogs to record things that I have no-one to tell to offline. *sadface*


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Boredom I suppose. I'm just used to this place back when I came on for a reason and sometimes I can find at least one thread that is interesting to me for a moment or two. But I don't really have many personal connections on here and certainly don't post too often, but, even so, I think it feels like I'm somewhat trying to socialize outside of work when I do something on here.


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

I might not connect with anyone here, but I can definitely relate to what a lot of people here go through. That's something, I guess.


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*!*

I chose "other" because my particular reason kind of covers boredom/curiosity/sanity-check.

There are times where I come on here purely out of boredom, but when I do then come on (regardless of reason), I always seek something I can relate to.

The reason for that is because I often need a reminder to let myself know that I'm not abnormal and that I'm not the only one going through what I go through.

Once that's been done, I feel a bit of comfort and it gives me a little confidence boost.

To me, more than anything, settling down here is to ease my insanity, worries, etc.

In a way, it's like a second home 'cause I can vent my *** off. Every now and then I get to see relatable struggles and other times I don't. Being a caveman such as myself, however, you lose touch with what happens outside of this sheltered adobe. Reading up on here sometimes gives me insight into what goes on around the world. It's beneficial with regard to select things (for me).


----------



## Andlovegrewup (Feb 23, 2019)

*Main reason for coming back:*
Shltty things that happened in my personal life that made me feel like I need extra support.

*Main interests about the site:*
Just being able to hear from people who are going through similar things.

I don't really have any "concerns" about the site per se, but upon coming back I did notice how much this site has died off in the past 3 years or so. Apparently forums are dying in general, and I don't think there's really anything that can be done about that.


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

*Main reason for coming back:* I can relate to the people here. I'm not brave enough to open up to people in real life. Even if I were, they couldn't really understand what social anxiety is like since they don't have it themselves.

Plus, this forum is the easiest way to communicate with my friend on here.

*Concerns:* There have been a lot of technical issues.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

*What would be your main reason for coming back/staying in the forum all these years?
*
Habit, there have been some posters I've liked, and there are still some people I haven't managed to piss off enough yet or alienate to the point that they dislike me.

*What would be your concerns with the site as it is now?
*
Well it's going to die at some point because it's not getting any more people signing up, but also the technical issues are insane.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

My main reason is social interaction. I have 0 friends I hang out with outside of work and that's no exaggeration. I have aquaintances but that's it. Still better than how I used to be. The most anyone would ever say to me for the longest time was hey how are you. Now, people actually conversate with me some at work but I still would like to improve. Plus, there's things I can say on here that I wouldn't to anyone in real life. 

My biggest concern is the major glitches. I'm used to using my phone on this site now but it still has its problems.

Can't say I ever come here out of boredom, though which is a good thing. At times, I do come here if things get worse but for me sometimes if things are getting worse I stay away from here. 

Not really sure what should change other than the glitches and caring more about the site. I'm sure there's something that could change but not sure what.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Reason: Since I've got more social outlets these days, I guess the biggest reason I stay now is to keep in touch with the friends and semi-friends who I don't really talk to through other mediums.

Interests: The blogs, since that's where I feel like I really get to know some people. Used to be chat but haven't been there in years.

Concerns: Security, bugs, and whether VerticalScope will decide it's not worth their while and shut it down.

Changes: Update the software (of course ideally they should use WSN Forum), get rid of the annoying bottom bar and add a nice chatroom, sell it to somebody who cares. More ambitiously, for the several location-based forums (support groups, gatherings, friends & connections) it'd be nice if there were an (obviously optional) map people could mark their (approximate) location on to find nearby people. And maybe have an audio/video chat option built into the forum for a challenge.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

"Occasional" habit and occasionally sharing my random life insights.

Despite being here since 2010, my posting rate has decreased a lot. As of now, I only seem to post every 2 weeks or even only once or twice a month due to current crappy life experiences. Still have a non-existent social life regardless.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I feel a sense of duty now that I'm a mod. Kinda makes it harder to walk away. Also, I've gotten to know some people over the past few years that I would miss.

In the past, I came as quickly as I went, and only really stuck around to vent or get a sense of social interaction.


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

I took a break from this site for like five years... maybe longer. I thought I was making progress, but then everything fell apart.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

This is a damn good question and I will have answer after thinking about it more. I haven't posted here in aged before today and I'm not entirely sure why I logged back in? Maybe it's comfort because I've been depressed? I used to post on here all the time back around 2013-15. 

Good question. I will have to come back to this one.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Mostly habit and because I invested a lot of time here so I'm interested in how things are going. It's also one of the few forums where I can talk about stuff and not feel like I'll get judged negatively.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Primarily distraction, avoidance, boredom, force of habit.
Prime example- I'm online now after avoiding a lunch date with someone lol. I was on here a ton 1st half of 2017 and this year when I wasn't working or doing much. I'll prob be on next week as I have 3 hang outs and I'll likely duck 2. So I'll be here in denial, pretending to give a **** about boring stuff I've read a million times instead of being vulnerable and letting pple who have shown real interest in befriending me into my life. Yay. Go me!


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

*What would be your main reason for coming back/staying in the forum all these years?* - I like reading posts on here, and it's nice to get to know everyone and have somewhere to post. Being a mod has meant that any breaks I've taken from here have been shorter than they would have been otherwise, and it has become a habit to be on here a lot. I would miss some people if I left.

*What are some of the main interests about the site that you may have?* - It's a nice place to read, interact with other people and share things, and I like trying to help others if I can. It's interesting to read and learn about different mental health conditions.

*What would be your concerns with the site as it is now?* - There are a lot of glitches, and no one seems to stay for long after they join. I think it would be good if it was privately owned again.

*What would you like to change about the site?* - I would like to make it more welcoming and have it feel more like a community where everyone gets along better with each other. Some interesting new threads would be nice, but they're the type that get repeated a lot, and I think everyone is sick of those ones if they've been here for a while.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

<Deleted bunch of pointless text>
I think fundamentally, I relate to people on this forum, and that is the reason


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

Need for social activity/interaction and boredom.


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

Need for social interaction, even though I struggle with it online as much as in person a lot of the time.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I like it here because I feel an affinity with some of the people. It's also become something of a habit which is hard to break. My wife says I shouldn't use this forum but it can be good.

I don't care about the glitches or anything else - I just try again and it seems to work okay if you log in and out a few times.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

All of the above except for "things have gotten worse"


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks for the constructive feedback guys, it's been very informative


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

I joined the forum in the early 20th century, back when cars were replacing horses and buggies. I don't really come here any more because now I waste my time on Facebook support groups however I do come back for nostalgia's sake. I think that in many cases (not all) social anxiety is rooted in childhood trauma and messed up family dynamics and if I knew that there were active sub forums were people tackle those issues I'd come back more.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

I used to visit this place more when it had an active and better designed chat room. It was the only way I was able to really connect with people here.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Never really left this place. I come here for social interaction mostly.... I'll peep the forum here and there


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

Boredom, habit, nowhere else to go. SAD being a big part of why I am the way I am and normals just wouldn't get it.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Usually it's when things have gotten worse or if I'm having a rough stretch. I don't necessarily post, but there is comfort in being on the site and remembering that there are others out there dealing with the same struggles. 

I also just miss the site sometimes, or more so what it used to be around the time that I joined. It was a lot more active and easier to connect with other posters. Now that the site is owned by people who don't care about the forum it's unlikely it will ever return to that state, which is sad.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Cam1 said:


> Usually it's when things have gotten worse or if I'm having a rough stretch. I don't necessarily post, but there is comfort in being on the site and remembering that there are others out there dealing with the same struggles.
> 
> I also just miss the site sometimes, or more so what it used to be around the time that I joined. It was a lot more active and easier to connect with other posters. Now that the site is owned by people who don't care about the forum it's unlikely it will ever return to that state, which is sad.


Hey Cam! It's good to see you again!


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Yeah Cam, it's good to see you again.


----------



## The Scrub Ducky (Apr 4, 2017)

I first started coming here back in 2000-2001 when I was super young... What drew me to this place was my inability to socialize in real life and having a whole forum of people who could relate to me. 

Nowadays...life is much different. Weird to think about how long ago that was and all the changes since then. Life keeps getting better. Wish I knew then what I know now. Also wish my younger self could see me now so he'd know it would all be all right. 

I keep coming back less and less frequently as the years go on...For various reasons. Right now I have a long stretch of time off, not much going on...and I was reminded of SAS, so here I am. Who knows how long I'll last this round. But this place will always be special to me. 

As far as changes Id like, meh nothing really...But anyone remember when there was that myspace/facebook type site for SAS? Forget the name. That was fun, would be a good thing to bring back.


----------



## Inconspicuous Swirls (Jun 22, 2019)

zonebox said:


> I think fundamentally, I relate to people on this forum, and that is the reason


Agreed. It's nice to feel like there are other people, since in social situations I often feel very isolated and lonely, and different because I won't speak.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

The Scrub Ducky said:


> But anyone remember when there was that myspace/facebook type site for SAS? Forget the name. That was fun, would be a good thing to bring back.


Good to see you still visit from time to time Scub Ducky. I remember that site but I never signed up for it. Might of been called SAS Friends or something like that?


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> A few questions for returning and long-time SAS users:
> 
> What would be your *main* reason for coming back/staying in the forum all these years?
> 
> ...


I would have picked "Boredom" and "The need for Social Interaction" if I could pick two but since I could only pick one, I chose the latter.

I guess that would be my main reason to coming back after all this time. That and when I'm feeling low I'm able to get some quick support by people who understand what it's like and can relate.

My concerns about the site is the same as every other concern right now, the traffic. People have been expressing concerns about the site dying for awhile now but I don't think I've read that anyone is actively doing anything to keep bringing members in or promoting the board. It's a shame because I feel like SA is becoming more popular in a weird way so the traffic should be pretty high. I do see newbies always posting in the First Step section but fail to stay.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I don't have the same attachment I did to this place that I've had in years past, but I still do drop in here and there for a spell from time to time, well actually it's probably been a bit more in the past few months again. Even still, I've been a member for 11 years and I used to be absolutely hooked on this place- would be here without fail on the daily. 

Now it's just a place I come to as an afterthought, spend maybe 5-10 minutes then leave again for another week or two. Of course I can only speak for myself but as an ancient member my life and experience with SA and awkwardness hasn't gotten any better but I guess I've just gotten used to being more isolated and self-dependent and also to the idea that this is just the way life is. Some people can't deal with that and I really don't blame them, I have nothing but understanding for them if their lives get worse or whatever else and as it is people should feel free to cope in any manner they see fit. Not to sound like a downer with that or anything but just a few thoughts on the situation..

Sometimes it's also just great to have a familiar place where you can always come back to to write down stuff like this. Even though you don't really talk to many people or think you've necessarily been heard.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

When I left sometimes I would think about how I met up with people from here but apart from that I pretty much forgot about this place, don't even remember why I came back.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Cascades said:


> My concerns about the site is the same as every other concern right now, the traffic. People have been expressing concerns about the site dying for awhile now but I don't think I've read that anyone is actively doing anything to keep bringing members in or promoting the board. It's a shame because I feel like SA is becoming more popular in a weird way so the traffic should be pretty high. I do see newbies always posting in the First Step section but fail to stay.


This gave me some ideas.  I created a new YouTube channel and posted the link for SAS in the comments of a few popular videos about SA, then I got an account on reddit and started a thread on there and Quora about SAS, asking what people think of it to try to get some new members or remind others that the forum exists.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The Scrub Ducky said:


> I first started coming here back in 2000-2001 when I was super young... What drew me to this place was my inability to socialize in real life and having a whole forum of people who could relate to me.
> 
> Nowadays...life is much different. Weird to think about how long ago that was and all the changes since then. Life keeps getting better. Wish I knew then what I know now. Also wish my younger self could see me now so he'd know it would all be all right.
> 
> ...


Yes, Scrubby D....many of us are still around :lol.
I remember you and "Tough Enough" aspirations. It got cancelled and you made it through.



sprinter said:


> Good to see you still visit from time to time Scub Ducky. I remember that site but I never signed up for it. Might of been called SAS Friends or something like that?


Yep - it was SAS Friends. It was a better quality site......nicer people 

As it turned out, Becky was from the same city as my stepmother....she taught all three of Becky's kids' sixth grade! I got a surprise picture from my stepmom when Thunder and Becky went to a parent-teacher conference. :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## The Scrub Ducky (Apr 4, 2017)

sprinter said:


> Good to see you still visit from time to time Scub Ducky. I remember that site but I never signed up for it. Might of been called SAS Friends or something like that?


Sprinter! Good to see you as well. Hope you've been well! Ah, yes...SAS friends.



millenniumman75 said:


> Yes, Scrubby D....many of us are still around :lol.
> I remember you and "Tough Enough" aspirations. It got cancelled and you made it through.
> 
> As it turned out, Becky was from the same city as my stepmother....she taught all three of Becky's kids' sixth grade! I got a surprise picture from my stepmom when Thunder and Becky went to a parent-teacher conference. :boogie :boogie :boogie


Hey mman! I guess there are some of the old school crew left...I like seeing the familiar names.
lol yes... the WWE tough enough days...so cringe...lets just pretend that never happened haha.

Oh wow what are the odds of that! So Thunder and Becky are still together...how cute. 
Hope you've been doing well!


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

I come back when I'm lonely and depressed honestly, when I feel like the people in real life suck and I have to go back under the rock to feel better. But it's okay, I love it here within certain boundaries just like any other addiction, too much can drain and depress you. I come for the memories and to read my comments and others' comments because nothing makes me laugh as much. I thought this place hurt me but actually it's been one of the most helpful resources in my social anxiety/mental health life. The memories I've made here and the people on here within those memories make me feel good in my wellbeing. I do also come to see how I react and how I can be this time around. I do check out the graves at the cemetery too, I don't like it, it hurts, but it also keeps me thinking better when I have those thoughts/urges too.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Boredom mostly, I guess. Maybe social interaction... but do I really want to admit that? Naw...


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Nekomata said:


> Boredom mostly, I guess. Maybe social interaction... but do I really want to admit that? Naw...


I always liked your posts. It's nice to see you here again.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

*What would be your main reason for coming back/staying in the forum all these years?*

Probably a combination of all of them. At one point I thought I was doing so much better that I barely even needed the forum any more, but from certain events in my life that made me feel that I'm spiraling downwards again, I've started to come back near constantly again. Either way though, I told myself I'd like to stay even if I did ever almost completely beat SA purely out of nostalgia's sake and way to give support and advice to others..since I've been a member for quite a few years now and even got to experience being a mod here for a short while. :smile2: So despite all it's faults, SAS is a place that's come to have a special place in my heart and a love for it that is hard to let go.

*What are some of the main interests about the site that you may have?*

I mainly just browse threads that get bumped in "Recent Discussions", but I do also like visiting the polls alot. Even if the really out there, "Do you flush the toilet?"/"Wipe before you poo?" kind of questions can be amusing sometimes. :teeth

*What would be your concerns with the site as it is now?*

I'm concerned that the userbase may be seeing it's highest decline and also have a few concerns with the quality of it's modding and general management. I've noticed mods tend to sometimes go lock and ban-crazy with threads and users, respectively. There should be a fair and equal procedure before rushing to lock/delete a thread or ban a user.

*Lastly,

What would you like to change about the site?*

Since the S&C section is one of the most controversial, and subsequently gets some of the most trolling and flamewars, I think there should be some more stricter ruling set in place as to keep away trolls. I do imagine this would be trickier, since S&C is supposed to be one of the more laidback boards rule-wise, but that also shouldn't be an excuse for poor moderation.

I definitely think SAS could use more mods as it looks pretty low-moderated. There's alot of long-term users here that could make good mods. Hopefully it can also help promote the site more as a helpful and supporting place. :smile2:


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

yeah a mixture of all of those? not friendship though. I mean not really. maybe for the company. mostly because dying of boredom and isolation and anxiety.


----------



## Kinable (Apr 25, 2013)

In my case curiosity, I tend to leave and come back pretty often. When I leave it's because I need to focus on something or the forum becomes less active, when I come back I'm curious to see what all the people I've known over the years are up to and if anything is new. Recently I left because I was feeling out of place and still do which is probably a good sign.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> 1. What would be your *main* reason for coming back/staying in the forum all these years?
> 
> 2. What are some of the main *interests* about the site that you may have?
> 
> ...



1. I've tried a couple other forums, this one just fit best for me so I've stayed. This forum is basically my Facebook, I feel I kinda "know" some of the regulars in that same way as someone might not really speak to but always see at your favourite watering hole. Also, I can say what I'm thinking or feeling unfiltered and not feel judged for it. I do take breaks now and then though

2. Though I've not been especially active on them recently, the blogs section here is a solid community

3. I've never had any concerns with the site really, though it'd be nice to be able to view the blogs section via Tapatalk

4. I don't have the energy to think about or suggest modifications to the site


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

1. I don't engage with online communities that much anymore. My lifestyle changed and I spend more time on hobbies which don't involve that. I also have other social outlets now. I don't really see myself returning to this site like before unless I became bedridden, and even then it's still unlikely. 
2. Sometimes when I'm in a particular mood I'll come here. It's not often now. Tbh most people would have left if they'd experienced what I've experienced here. I think a lot of people have been traumatised by this site (a lot of unhappy interactions here) but keep returning due to lack of other options and some hint of a reward they get when they share things.
3. Don't have any concerns now. I'm not attached to this place. 
4. Idk.


----------



## NocaLove (Jun 9, 2016)

I come back when I want to read challenges others face. It helps me to offer support to others. Also, there is a lot of helpful information in the medication section. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

millenniumman75 said:


> As it turned out, Becky was from the same city as my stepmother....she taught all three of Becky's kids' sixth grade! I got a surprise picture from my stepmom when Thunder and Becky went to a parent-teacher conference. :boogie :boogie :boogie


Wow, small world. Imagine that.


----------



## Kiwifruit (Dec 5, 2012)

I come and go depending on my need for extra social interaction.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Probably loneliness, a bit of boredom as well. 

I also like how this was kind of my home 4 years ago during my struggling teenage period. It's nostalgic for sure 
I'm not as active on here these days tho. More of a lurker, but i never truly leave


----------

